

New Gamespot redesign - hardwaresofton
http://www.gamespot.com/videos/the-new-gamespot/2300-6415477/

======
hardwaresofton
I actually really like it -- this site has been around forever, never thought
of it as a business until I saw the cubes and workareas during the video (that
didn't suck -- I didn't even cringe watching it)

